# Spatchcock turkey?



## smokeburns (Sep 15, 2014)

Over the weekend I smoked my first spatchcock chicken and used the slaughter house brine and the slaughter house spritz recipe I got from this forum. I couldn't believe how juicy and flavourful it came out. It took about 3 hours at 275/300 degrees until it got IT of 160 then I pulled it off and did a reverse sear on it. To say the least the whole family was impressed. So we have decided this thanksgiving to spatchcock a turkey! Has anyone ever done this? And is it recommended or should I jut smoke it whole? Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...

If you will post this in poultry you will get a lot more responses.

Yes it has been done and works great. It speeds up the cooking

time as well. make sure your grill is large enough for that big of a 

bird first.

Happy smoken.
David


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks, yea I need to learn my way around here. I can't find where to start a thread except for under roll call. Perhaps cause I'm using an iPad. I haven't logged on yet on my laptop. So not sure if there is a format difference or not.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 15, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> Thanks, yea I need to learn my way around here. I can't find where to start a thread except for under roll call. Perhaps cause I'm using an iPad. I haven't logged on yet on my laptop. So not sure if there is a format difference or not.


their is a big difference between my phone and a CPU.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## flyboys (Sep 15, 2014)

I spatchcocked our thanksgiving turkey last year.  I was checking to see if I did a thread on it, but sorry, I didn't.  It tastes great and really cuts down the cooking time.  As themule told you, make sure your grate is big enough.  
I also used the slaughterhouse brine for the turkey.  Came out great.  Treat it pretty much like chicken in regards to cutting it and cooking it, just be mindful of the size of the bird and the 40 to 140 in 4 hour rule. Do a search for spatchcock turkey and you will find all the answers you need.  Feel free to pm me if you have a question you can't find an answer to.


----------



## flyboys (Sep 15, 2014)

There's a ton of info on YouTube about it as well.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 15, 2014)

It's one of the best ways to smoke poultry and it makes a great presentation for a holiday event. 

The last several years that's how I've done the whole turkeys we've had. 

Cooks the bird evenly and if using higher temps gets the skin crisped up nicely.


----------



## gary s (Sep 16, 2014)

Good afternoon, and welcome to the forum, from a cool East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything  Glad it turned out so well

            Gary


----------



## brooksy (Sep 16, 2014)

We would like some pictures of the next cook please!


----------



## wade (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokeburns said:


> Thanks, yea I need to learn my way around here. I can't find where to start a thread except for under roll call. Perhaps cause I'm using an iPad. I haven't logged on yet on my laptop. So not sure if there is a format difference or not.





themule69 said:


> their is a big difference between my phone and a CPU.


If Apple have not personally approved the content and are not getting a substantial revenue from it then they have probably deliberately blocked it. Or is that me just being cynical !

Whatever happened to vendor independent integration and creativity? Oh yes - Apple sued them both - LOL


----------



## chef willie (Sep 16, 2014)

Smoked turkey is the BOMB.....either way, but I do mine whole...awesome presentation. Save the carcass and make a stock then use the stock to make soup, or my favorite, leftover turkey & sausage Gumbo.....you won't be disappointed....Willie


----------



## wade (Sep 16, 2014)

Yes it is great smoked whole and also spatchcocked. At Christmas I always do mine whole as it has a more traditional presentation.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 16, 2014)

Wade said:


> If Apple have not personally approved the content and are not getting a substantial revenue from it then they have probably deliberately blocked it. Or is that me just being cynical !
> Whatever happened to vendor independent integration and creativity? Oh yes - Apple sued them both - LOL


Works fine on my iPhone. Just make sure to go to the very bottom of the page and click the "mobile" option. Another option is tapatalk, which is now free in the App Store. Makes it quite easy to get around the forum and posting pics and videos is a breeze.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 16, 2014)

As for spatching a turkey, I've only done it for the purpose of boning during the making of a turducken, but I found it easier than a chicken. Basically everything is bigger and easier to work with. I've discovered my electric knife makes short work of the backbone removal. For Thanksgiving I debate every year and so far have always gone with the whole bird. I get sentimental around the holidays and just love the sight of that whole, beautifully browned bird at the center of the table.


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## brooksy (Sep 16, 2014)

What are we looking at Bum?


----------



## wade (Sep 16, 2014)

I think he was speechless


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> As for spatching a turkey, I've only done it for the purpose of boning during the making of a turducken, but I found it easier than a chicken. Basically everything is bigger and easier to work with. I've discovered my electric knife makes short work of the backbone removal. For Thanksgiving I debate every year and so far have always gone with the whole bird. I get sentimental around the holidays and just love the sight of that whole, beautifully browned bird at the center of the table.


A Spatched Turkey can make a good presentation too:



I also like the presentation that Bears Son did in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153415/a-bear-family-thanksgiving


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 16, 2014)

The empty post was me not paying attention[emoji]128516[/emoji]
I didn't mean to say a spatched bird doesn't make a nice presentation. As I said, I get sentimental and the whole turkey brings back memories of Thanksgivings as a kid. Luckily mine are a bit tastier[emoji]128516[/emoji].


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for all the input. As far as space goes , I'll have to figure that out as to what size turkey I get because I was pretty surprised how much space a spatchcock chicken took up. I think I could have the head (breast side) facing fire pit and ass end towards the smoke stack. I have a oklahoma joe. Here is a picture of the size I have to work with. View media item 338802












image.jpg



__ smokeburns
__ Sep 16, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm thinking you can fit a forty pounder in there!!


----------



## smokeburns (Sep 16, 2014)

Also would like to note that when I did my chicken last weekend, had remove the diffuser plates. Otherwise it's like it just refuses to get above 250. So I Removed them and it stayed at a consistent 275/300. It's weird how different smokers kind of have their own personality.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------

